
What’s Holding Back Business Formation? - frgtpsswrdlame
http://www.frbsf.org/economic-research/publications/economic-letter/2017/july/what-is-holding-back-business-formation/
======
PaulHoule
The difficulty of getting health insurance for small companies perhaps?

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
Prescient, the other link I submitted about Single-Payer has totally blown up.
There are a lot of frictions to be sure.

